# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  تعرض لاعب من اهل مدني لاصابة خطييييييييييييرة الله يستر

## ابو راما

*تعرض احد لاعبي اهلي مدني لاصابة خطيرة  اثناء مباراتهم مع النيل الحصاحيصا
لم اتمكن من التعرف علي اللاعب
ويبدو انه ابتلع لسانه
ندعو له بالشفاء
*

----------


## sonstar

*ربنا يشفيه ويحفظ لاعبينا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ربنا يشفيه........
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللاعب دا منو؟ واخباره شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يشفيه وكفارة باذن الله
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يلطف بة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللاعب الذى اصيب هو جهاد عوض الله وحالته مستقرة فى المسشتفى بمدنى
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*لطفك يارب العالمين
احفظ اولادنا يارب

*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الحمد لله على سلامته
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الحمد لله الشافي العافي...
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الحمد لله ربنا يحفظ الجميع ..

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ربنا يستر وانشاء الله يقوم بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

* بعد حادثة وفاة النجم المحبوب  ايداهور   كان الاحرى بنا  الوقوف  كثيرا عند حال  استاداتنا  وتأمين وحدات طبية قادرة على التعامل  السريع مع الحالات الطارئة التى  قد تحدث  اثناء  المباريات  .. حتى  لا ياتى  اليوم الذى نفقد فيه لاعبا اخر   ... ولا ينفع حينها  الندم 
*

----------

